

BitBucket pushes showing rainbow Atlassian logo - SamWhited
https://imgur.com/5Hhwj99

======
paulhauggis_2
Can we please keep politics out of our technology sites? Thanks.

------
hobarrera
I noticed this a while ago. Pretty, but annoying when you need to read the
output of scripts quickly.

